# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ Visa thần tốc

## hotboy0303

Để biết thêm thông tin khuyến mại truy cập: Vietnam Hotels Travel Vietnam Hotel - Hanoi Tours Reservation hoặc www.tuntravel.vn

Hiện nay chúng tôi mở rộng liên kết với các khách sạn - đối tác tại nước ngoài. Chúng tôi Cam kết  sẽ áp dụng gía phòng cạnh tranh nhất tại các nước Đông Nam A. Ngoài ra chúng tôi nhận đặt phòng tất cả các nước trên thế giới. Cam kết rẻ hơn các bạn tự đặt trên mạng ít nhất 12%

Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn làm dịch Vụ visa:
*- VISA ĐÀI LOAN, NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC : 120 USD
- VISA TRUNG QUỐC: 68 USD
- VISA HONG KONG: 65 USD
- VISA MYANMAR: 50 USD
- VISA MACAU: 100 USD (nộp trước 3 tuần)
- VISA LÀO, CAMPUCHIA: 45 USD
- VISA ẤN ĐỘ: 85 USD

- VISA HOA KỲ: 99 USD

-VISA ANH THĂM THÂN: 250 USD - VISA ANH DU LỊCH TỰ TÚC: 280 USD
- VISA CÔNG TÁC IRELAND: 180 USD
- VISA CHÂU ÂU THĂM THÂN: 180 USD - VISA DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU TỰ TÚC: 250 USD
- VISA CANADA CÔNG TÁC: 150 USD - VISA CANADA DU LỊCH, THĂM THÂN: 180 USD
- VISA ÚC CÔNG TÁC: 150 USD - VISA DU LỊCH ÚC TỰ TÚC: 200 USD
- VISA UKRAINA CÔNG TÁC: 180 USD
- VISA NEW ZEALAND: 120 USD
- VISA IRELAND: 150 USD
- VISA BỒ ĐÀO NHA: 180 USD
- VISA TÂY BAN NHA: 100 USD

- VISA CÔNG TÁC NAM PHI: 90 USD
- VISA CHÂU PHI: 150 USD

- CÁC LOẠI VISA NAM MỸ: 150 USD
- VISA ĐỊNH CƯ CHÂU ÂU, ÚC, CANADA, MỸ: 1500 USD (NGOẠI TRỪ EB-5 MỸ)* 


Anh chị có thể thanh toán bằng thẻ, chuyển khoản hoặc bằng tiền mặt.

Công ty du lịch Tùng Ngọc rất hân hạnh được phục vụ mọi người
Hot-line: 0902 188 568 ( Hồng Ngọc )
Yahoo: hongngoc86

http://www.hotels-in-vietnam.com hoặc http://www.tuntravel.vn
+ *Văn Phòng HN*: 48 ngõ Ngô Sĩ Liên., Hanoi - Vietnam.
Tel: (84 - 4) 3 923 0898 / 3 923 2982 - Fax: (84-4) 3 824 3886 / 3 9233280

+ *Văn Phòng 2*: 26 Bát Sứ, Hoan Kiem. - Hanoi - Vietnam.
Tel: (84 - 4) 3 923 2982 - Fax: (84-4) 3 824 3886.

+*Văn Phòng Hồ Chí Minh*: 74/13/3 Trương Quốc Dung, Quận Phú Nhuận., Ho Chi Minh - Vietnam
Tel: ( 84 - 8) 35007 222
Email: sales@hotels-in-vietnam.com
**************************************************
*
Lưu ý: Không được đặt link trong bài. Yêu cầu bạn đọc kỹ quy định trước khi post bài trên didau.org.*

----------


## tonkin

*Công ty Tonkin là một Doanh nghiệp hoạt động chuyên nghiệp về dịch vụ làm Visa và Hộ chiếu. Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm và sự  hiểu biết về thủ tục làm visa cũng như hỗ trợ khách hàng làm đúng, làm chuẩn các thủ tục liên quan.*
*Công ty Tonkin sẽ hỗ trợ tư vấn Quý khách thuận tiện & nhanh chóng  trong mảng dịch vụ này,chung tôi có đội ngũ giao nhận hàng tại nhà (áp dụng trong 4 tỉnh nội thành) để biết rõ chi tiết xin Quý khách truy cập* *http://tonkinvn.com*

----------

